# Trek Portland Bike - When Available?



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Anyone know when will the Trek Portland bike be available?


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

I'll let you know as soon as I find something out. I would love to buy a new work machine and find myself torn between too many choices and the Portland is one.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*Thanks*

Great. Let me know.


Bazeljet said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I find something out. I would love to buy a new work machine and find myself torn between too many choices and the Portland is one.


----------



## buckwad (Sep 16, 2005)

When I asked a salesperson at the Bike Gallery here in Portland, I was told to expect it to show up in late fall. I'm guessing this means November sometime.

Interesting sidenote: The same salesperson claimed that this bike was built to Bike Gallery's specs, since they are the flagship Trek dealer in PDX.

If you haven't seen it yet: pics and specs for 2006 Trek Portland


----------



## jeremy.a.bell (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice looking bike, although I hear it is going to be a bit pricier than what most people would pay for a commuter (500-800).


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

I seem to recall the price was going to be in the $1400 range....as for when??????


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*well*

I was just told to get your order in early if you want one because production is suppose to be SLOW! Which could mean anything since it already is slooooow

thought you crazy kids might wannna know


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

*Just found*

Yep, I see the bike now and at current spec it lists for 1,399.99. 

The long wait for this bike is making it that much easier to buy the 5.9sl over the 5.2.


----------



## BoogerPEZ (Sep 23, 2005)

*I emailed them about weights*

Their response was: "Portland has not been weighed yet, will not be available till Spring 
06."
A bike shop mentioned that it might be going through some changes before production.

On another note, the email stated that the Poprad Disc is 22.1 lbs complete and 4.4 lbs for frame only.


----------

